# 3m Netzwerkkabel mit aufroller gewsucht



## oliver.tonn (15 April 2021)

Hallo, 
weiß jemand ob es die Netzwerkkabrel mit Aufroller, so wie dieses hier, auch mit 3m Länge gibt und, falls ja, wo?


----------



## Ph3niX (15 April 2021)

Dazu kann ich dir an sich nichts sagen, habe aber schon mehr als einmal erlebt, dass diese ultraflachen Kabel und/oder Stecker schnell Schäden aufweisen.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 April 2021)

Ph3niX schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich dir an sich nichts sagen, habe aber schon mehr als einmal erlebt, dass diese ultraflachen Kabel und/oder Stecker schnell Schäden aufweisen.


Kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber ich rolle es ja auch nicht jeden Tag ab und wieder auf.


----------



## Heinileini (15 April 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> ... Netzwerkkabel mit Aufroller, so wie dieses hier, auch mit 3m Länge gibt und, falls ja, wo?


Auch mit 3m Länge? Ich kann aus der verlinkten Beschreibung nicht einmal erkennen, welche maximale Länge das dortige Teil beherbergt.
Aber zum Trost, dort steht auch "Ziehen Sie einfach an beiden Enden des Kabels, um es auf die ideale Länge abzuwickeln"


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 April 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Auch mit 3m Länge? Ich kann aus der verlinkten Beschreibung nicht einmal erkennen, welche maximale Länge das dortige Teil beherbergt.
> Aber zum Trost, dort steht auch "Ziehen Sie einfach an beiden Enden des Kabels, um es auf die ideale Länge abzuwickeln"


Wenn Du weiter nach unten scrollst steht dort 2m, was zu kurz ist.


----------



## Heinileini (15 April 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wenn Du weiter nach unten scrollst steht dort 2m, was zu kurz ist.


Ich hatte doch bis zum bitteren Ende gescrollt, dachte ich jedenfalls. Als Seitenweise nur noch (für die ProduktBeschreibung) irrelevante Dinge erschienen, hatte ich voreilig aufgehört zu scrollen.
Tatsächlich, man muss ganz viel weit (> 2 m ) runterscrollen, dann kommen nach diversen Seiten mit Hinweisen auf Sterne, ähnliche Produkte, ausserdem noch zu bestellende Produkte, gesponserte Produkte u.s.w. endlich wieder Informationen, die einen direkten Bezug zum Produkt haben und m.E. an den Anfang gehören!
 Daran werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen (wollen).


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 April 2021)

nimm das :

https://www.amazon.de/VCE-Ethernet-...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 April 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> nimm das :
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/VCE-Ethernet-...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


Danke, die Teile kenne ich und habe ich auch, aber es geht nicht um mich, sondern um einen meiner wenigen Privatkunden und der möchte gerne 3m haben und das am Stück und nicht gestückelt.


----------

